# Falla HISENSE LHD3233EU



## santifudore (Ene 20, 2013)

Hola,tengo un tv lcd 32 HISENSE LHD3233EU el cual no arrancaba.Cambie los condensadores de la fuente que estaban inflados y arranco perfectamente.El problema que me surge ahora es que la imagen se ve con un aspecto de negativo de una foto.Es decir los colores se entremezclan y no son los reales.Si bajo mucho el contraste,color y brillo se corrige pero claro se ve la pantalla muy oscura.Comprobe a conectar una señal por AV y pasa lo mismo y conectandola con el pc en modo monitor igual.Los voltajes de salida de la fuente aparentemente estan correctos.Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2013)

proba reajustando el cable flex ,quizás cuando reparaste la fuente,se corrió o quedo mal ajustado
saludos


----------



## santifudore (Ene 20, 2013)

Gracias por la respuesta.Ya repase todo unas diez veces,le limpie los contactos y sin resultado.No se si estara fallando la t-con o sera problema del panel.Lo curioso es que al poner el teletexto desaparece el problema,es decir el teletexto se ve bien pero al regresar a la imgen de tv es cuando falla


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2013)

quizas cuando la fuente filtraba mal se rompió la lógica 
revisa si no encontrás otros capacitores mal,no hacen falta que estén hinchados para que estén rotos,
sobre todo revisa en la parte que entrega los 3,3 volt y los 5 volt


----------



## santifudore (Ene 20, 2013)

Los condensadores de la fuente los cambie todos,aunque habia algunos que aparentemente estaban bien.Los voltajes de salida son 12.4v /3.3v/4.8v.Creo que estan bien.Es una pena no tener el diagrama de este tv para poder comprobar todo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2013)

no lo encontré por ningún lado al diagrama ,ni siquiera esta para comprarlo


----------



## santifudore (Ene 20, 2013)

El tema es que no parece falla de t-con porque cuando falla normalmente se calienta el integrado.



Encontre un video de una tv que hace lo mismo que la mia.Los colores se distorsionan.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2013)

se en negativo o con puntitos de colores?
porque cuando se ve así con muchos puntitos de algún color especifico en el flex ,se limpia con una goma de borrar y no se debe tocar con los dedos,pues se oxida,
me pasado mas de una ves que al desarmar el tv ,luego aparezca esa falla,la ultima ves me paso,
que el tv desarmado funcionaba de 10,pero cuando lo armaba,volvía la falla,al final de tantas veces que lo arme y desarme y limpie quedo solucionado






EDITO:
  ya vi el video, todo indica problema con el flex ,así tal cual era la falla que describí mas arriba
pasale una goma de borrar,con cuidado al flex


----------



## santifudore (Ene 20, 2013)

Voy a probar ahora mismo lo de la goma.De todas formas estoy subiendo un video de mi tv en el que se ve el fallo y como se corrige si se baja el brillo y contraste


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2013)

aparentemente es el mismo fallo,pues en mi caso también* se atenuaba la falla cuando le bajaba el contraste*
*y se empeoraba si le subía el contraste *


----------



## santifudore (Ene 20, 2013)

Este es el video de mi tv .Limpie los flex co la goma sin resultados


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2013)

el video dice, 





> lo sentimos este video es privado,
> no a saber que puede ser ,otra cosa no se me ocurre amigo español
> 
> haaaa,
> no te fijaste si tiene un capasitor de montaje el la ficha donde esta el flex, puede ser de 220µf ,revisa por esa sona, deve de estar el cualquiera de las dos puntas,tambien los hay de 1 µf


----------



## santifudore (Ene 20, 2013)

esta es la t-con






Y esta es la main http://i49.tinypic.com/xmsnl3.jpg  Ahora ya se ve el video


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2013)

c35,c34 y c 28 , no son los que yo decia,no tiene parece condensadores electroliticos de montaje ,
mira cuando la fuente falla no filtra bien ,eso estropea algunos capasitores porque los recalienta la frecuencia no filtrada de la fuente


----------



## santifudore (Ene 20, 2013)

Medi voltajes en c35 y c38 y dan 13.6v y en c28 12.10v


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2013)

pero hay que medir la capacidad de los capasitores y sabemos cuales deberían ser las correctas.
en la placa esta marcado como 12 volt donde esta c28, los .10 es despreciable, parece que esta bien la tensión por hay, esos capasitores lo mas probable es que filtres riples y frecuencias a chasis,pero es difícil afirmarlo sin el esquema


----------



## santifudore (Ene 20, 2013)

Por eso te comentaba lo del esquema,que sin el es dar palos de ciego.¿Hbria forma de sacar señal de video de la main para conectar otro tv y asi descartar que esta esta bien?Porque siendo asi casi seguro que lo que falla es la t-con porque el panel cuando pongo el teletexto funciona ok


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2013)

no se               .esperemos que lo lean otros compañeros a ver que opinan 
saludos


----------



## santifudore (Ene 20, 2013)

He llegado a la conclusion de que el fallo esta en la main porque si fuese la t-con o el panel no se veria bien el teletexto,sin embargo este se ve perfectamente  http://i48.tinypic.com/34sp9gk.jpg


----------



## santifudore (Ene 23, 2013)

Bueno despues de mucho trastear por fin el tv funciona.Estupe probando multiples opciones en el menu de servicio en al configuracion de RGB GAIN y consegui que funcionase perfectamente.Dar las gracias por la ayuda recibida y espero poder ayudar en lo que pueda.Un saludo


----------

